# Insatallation d'un nouveau DD dans mon iBook:  l'aide!



## chupastar (4 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je vous parlais, étant dopnné que mon DD était en train de ma lâcher, que je comptais changer mon DD sur mon iBook 12" G4 800.

C'est chose faite, et beaucoup plus facilement que je ne le pensais: aucune vis restante, pas de marque sur la quoque, rien! et c'est tant mieux.

Mais rien n'est parfait et c'est pour celà que je fait appel à vous: mon nouveau DD n'est pas reconnu!!!

Alors en fait je l'ai acheté, il est donc vierge. Lors de l'installation de Tiger ou de panther, au moment de "choisir ma destination", aucun DD n'aparait, ce qui est problèmatique car j ne peux rien faire de plus, ni le formater ni rien.

J'ai lancé le hardware teste qui me met "réussit" dans le stockage de masse, j'en ai donc déduis que mon DD est correctement bra,ché (de toute façon je ne voit pas où j'aurais pu me trompé ici) etqu'il est en état de marche.

Alors que faire? J'ai entendu parler de formatage de bas niveau, mais je ne sais pas c'est quoi, ni comment le faire.

Vous pouvez m'aider svp?


Merci.


----------



## geoffrey (4 Août 2005)

Tu n'arrive pas à le formater avec l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## chupastar (4 Août 2005)

Ben j'y accede comment à l'utilitaire de disque, je n'ai plus MAC OSX d'installé sur le DD... Puis lors de l'installation apparement il faudrait que je puisse selectionner un disqus pour pouvoir le formater ensuite...

C'est difficil tout ça!


----------



## geoffrey (4 Août 2005)

Tu démarre sur le CD d'install d'OS X par exemple  de la tu pourras utiliser l'utilitaire de disque et voir si au moins ton DD est vu (normallement oui puisque le hardware test passe)


----------



## meldon (4 Août 2005)

Je pense qu'il faut que tu démarre sur le dvd de Tiger. Il devrait trouver tout seul ton disque et te proposer de le formater.


----------



## chupastar (4 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Tu démarre sur le CD d'install d'OS X par exemple  de la tu pourras utiliser l'utilitaire de disque et voir si au moins ton DD est vu (normallement oui puisque le hardware test passe)



Non, l'utilitaire de disque n'est proposé qu'une fois qu'on a choisis un DD au moment de "choisir votre destination". Et a cette étape justement, mon DD n'ets pas vu...




			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il faut que tu démarre sur le dvd de Tiger. Il devrait trouver tout seul ton disque et te proposer de le formater.



Non, comme dit ci-dessus, il n'est pas trouvé...


----------



## geoffrey (4 Août 2005)

Arf, la il te faudrait CA


----------



## chupastar (4 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Arf, la il te faudrait CA



Malheureusement pour utiliser BootCD il faudrait que je puisse avoir un système MAC OS X à porté de main, ce qui n'est pas le cas puisque là je suis obligé de vous écrire avec un pc xp...

En plus j'avais déjà essayé ce logiciel et le démarrage se faisait toujours avec le rond barré dont il est question sur le sujet où tu m'envois...


----------



## geoffrey (4 Août 2005)

Je sais que tu ne peux pas en créer un, mais soit qq'un pourrait t'en envoyer un, soit tu as un ami qui pourrait te le faire. D'apres le thread, ca a l'air de fonctionner.


----------



## chupastar (4 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que tu ne peux pas en créer un, mais soit qq'un pourrait t'en envoyer un, soit tu as un ami qui pourrait te le faire. D'apres le thread, ca a l'air de fonctionner.



Je n'ai personne proche de moi qui possède un Mac... puis je suis préssé de retrouver mon iBook quand même... mais si c'est la seule solution.

Mais je pense à autre chose: booter à partir de mon iPod, c'est chiant car j'ai mes sauvegarde dessus mais c'est mieux que rien...


----------



## geoffrey (4 Août 2005)

Tu peux essayer en tout cas (mais avec le DVD d'install, on peut seulement installer l'OS sur un disque interne il me semble)


----------



## chupastar (4 Août 2005)

Si , je suis en train d'installer non pas Tiger, mais Panther (je ne sais pas pourquoi mais mon DVD de Tiger à un bog tout à coup, il bloque lors de la lecture de l'installation).

Mais c'est pas terminé.

Je me pose déjà une question, comment on fait pour demarrer sur un DD externe?


----------



## Jdrien (4 Août 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose déjà une question, comment on fait pour demarrer sur un DD externe?


Salut,
appuie sur 'ALT' au demarrage, il te proposera alors le(s) disques bootable(s)
bon courage


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2005)

Merci Jdrien, en fait j(ai pas eu besoin car j'ai réglé le problème sans avoir a redemarrer.

J'explique: j'ai installé Panther sur mon iPod, par chance, en elevant toutes les options possibles à l'installation, j'ai pu conserver mes sauvegardes qu'il y avait dessus.

Une fois Panther installé, j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque qui m'a tout de suite reconnu mon nouveau DD, je l'ai reformaté un coup, ça a pris quelques secondes seulement, j'ai redemarré en maintenant la touche c enfoncée et j'ai réinstallé Panther sur le nouveau DD, et tout marche à merveille!

Là, au moment où je vous écrit, je réinstal Tiger.


Sinon je vais répondre aux questions auxquele je me posais avant le démontage et qui me faisais assez peur.

1/La quoque n'est pas si difficil que ça a enlever, je m'était armé de spatule pour crème dépilatoire (demandez à vos copines!) et de carte de fidélité Carrefour, ils en fille un tas: une grosse et trois petites à chaque fois.
Et ce sont ces dernières cartes qui m'ont le plus aidées, les spatules j'ai trouvé vraiment pas pratique...
Alors j'ai commencé par la baterrie ou la carte se rentre sans aucun problème, une fois écartée j'ai glissé une petite carte modèle réduit pour maintenir l'écart, et j'ai continué comme ça. Ne vous en faite pas, ça n'a pas l'air de vouloir casser!
Résultat: aucune marque sur la coque, mais des cartes fidélité toutes tordues!

2/ c'est bien une clé torx taille 8 qu'il faut pour le DD, il y a juste 4 vis de ce type là.

3/ j'ai du faire le démontage remontage en 1h30 maxi: très vite fait je vous le dit!

4/ pour ne pas avoir de vis en rab au remontage, j'ai préalablement imprimé l'article de mac bidouille sur des feuilles, et j'ai scotché toutes mes vis au fure et à mesure sur leur photo et à leur emplacement. On ne peut pas se tromper ensuite au remontage.
D'ailleur faite attention, il y a des vis à enlevé qui sont fausse sur l'article de Macbidouille. Mias ça se comprend tout de suite.

Voilà c'est tout. Je vais surveiller l'instalation de mon nouveau Félin. 


Merci tout le monde.


----------



## geoffrey (5 Août 2005)

C'est cool que ca refonctionne !!


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2005)

Je ne te le fait pas dire: quel soulagement!


----------



## geoffrey (5 Août 2005)

Tiens par curiosité, comment tu as fait pour installer Tiger sur l'iPod ?


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> ......crème dépilatoire (demandez à vos copines!) et de carte de fidélité Carrefour, ils en fille un tas: une grosse et trois petites à chaque fois......


 
une grosse et 3 petites à chaque fois. C'est toujours des copines dont tu parles? ou des filles de Carrefour (ils en FILLE un tas) ?


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 4/ pour ne pas avoir de vis en rab au remontage, j'ai préalablement imprimé l'article de mac bidouille sur des feuilles, et j'ai scotché toutes mes vis au fure et à mesure sur leur photo et à leur emplacement. On ne peut pas se tromper ensuite au remontage.
> D'ailleur faite attention, il y a des vis à enlevé qui sont fausse sur l'article de Macbidouille. Mias ça se comprend tout de suite.
> ....


 
Alors ça c'est super malin! Et hop, un coup de boule!


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Tiens par curiosité, comment tu as fait pour installer Tiger sur l'iPod ?



C'est très simple: tu branche ton iPod en FireWire, ensuite, lors de l'instalation il te demande la destination de ton installation, l'iPod apparaît et tu le choisis lui.

C'est tout!


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> une grosse et 3 petites à chaque fois. C'est toujours des copines dont tu parles? ou des filles de Carrefour (ils en FILLE un tas) ?




    Mais non! de ce côté là je suis toujours fidèle moi!     

Je parlais des carte de fidélité qui filent!


----------



## geoffrey (5 Août 2005)

je pensais pas que c'etait aussi simple


----------



## di4li.otls3 (5 Août 2005)

L'utilitaire disque n'apparaît pas dans le menu Utilitaire de la barre du Finder  ?


----------



## benout (5 Août 2005)

di4li.otls3 a dit:
			
		

> L'utilitaire disque n'apparaît pas dans le menu Utilitaire de la barre du Finder ?


 
bah si c est ce que j allais dire...normalement tu peux y acceder par les menus au debut de l install de tiger...?? je sais plus quel menu c est exactement mais je suis sur que c accessible...
ben


----------



## chupastar (5 Août 2005)

Ben j'avoue que je n'ai pas cherché dans la barre des menus....  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  je devais être fatigué moi... :sleep: 

Put*** si j'avais su ça m'aurait évité de perdre pas mal de temps!


----------

